# Lost my largest



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Woke up this morning to find my caribe had been attacked. This one has upset me and more then likely I'm going to be selling everything and getting out.

Never measured him but was pretty close on my guess of its size.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That's a huge caribe. Bummer. I dont think you should get out of the hobby because of that, but if you do, let me know about the piraya and ternz.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about that







. He was a nice looking fish. No sense to get out of the hobby, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

what attacked him? one of ur other fish? sry for your loss!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

It was probably Nessy who attacked him...
Was that a serious question?

SOrry for your loss! He may have been weakening and the others sensed that. 
DOnt get out man...if you enjoy it so much like we all do!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree that there is no sense in getting out of the hobby for this. Its a chance that every pygo owner takes and it happens. I stopped keeping multiple Piranhas in one tank a long time ago because I was tired of this happening to me as well. Especially when you put in more money for caribe, terns and piraya.

Hang in there!


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

What a huge cariba man....sorry for that
how old was he?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry about big boy keep your head up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn not another one man------Thats a hard hit right there-
Havn't you raised this guy from like really small also?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you notice if he was slower or weaker than the others? Had he been picked on at all beforehand?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

damn that sucks man. that was one big ass caribe . don't give up the hobbie, the rewards are far greater than the heartaches


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

it was a serious question at the time, but i was drunk this morning so i wasnt fully aware of my actions...(or reading/writing abilities) lol


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn he was big. Thats a shame.

I say give it a month, then if you still want to get rid of them, go for it. Just don't do something out of frustration for your lost fish, then end up regreting it later.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow. that really does suck. damn near 16" too! i bet it was one of the terns. people rave about caribe, but, terns can easily be nastier sometimes.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I believe it was probably my largest tern. The caribe may have been a little weaker it did slow down its eating over the last few weeks. It was never the tank alpha that always fell with the larger tern and the piraya.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At least you know your caribe had a good long life to have reach that size. Eventhough our piranhas are captive kepted nature still takes it's course and works things out on it's own. Your cariba may have been slowing down for whatever reasons that may have been affecting your guy due to it's age but to raise a piranha to those kind of sizes means that you're doing a great job so I strongly suggest that you do not leave the hobby even if it means trying somthing different like growing out a serra. Whatever you decide to I wish you good luck.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry man, but thats the gamble you take with pygos... get a monster rhom-


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn, thats quite a loss. 
dont do anything too soon, like everyone said, dont make an emotional decision.

sorry man


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Lost my 12" tern today. The other tern and piraya are now for sale.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

A sorry to hear about the loss !! I (completely) understand when you say your done. I lost a beautiful 8" queen angel which was the blow that broke my back and made me get out of saltwater.
But on a good note you should really take some time and really think about, everyone that gets fish (CAN'T) get them to even get half the size of your and healthy which says alot..

Good Luck either way!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Lost my 12" tern today. The other tern and piraya are now for sale.


wow! what happened!?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It was attacked also.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry about your second loss...thats too big a hit to take.

I understand why you would sell the last two...i'd do it too and probably not get out of the hobby...But i'd try a new fish like a peacock bass or something


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. That does suck loosin to big fish like that. Id put that Serra in the 240G if I was you and let him grow out.


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

WTF??!who is the killer?the big tern??you should keep him solo and don't sell a beast like that


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn that sucks man. I feel for ya.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

holy! I remember when i was 6 and my cat ate two bleeding heart tetra's of mine. That was a sad day for me, so i can imagine how your feeling!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

damn, that suks! Shooted twice
Tommy


----------

